

Ask HN: Which platforms to use to build a personal website? - dopplesoldner

Hi guys.<p>Recently I purchased a domain name with the aim to create a personal website.<p>I was thinking of including resume, portfolio, blogging about my work etc etc.<p>Are there any platforms you recommend to do this? Or should I build it from scratch and host it on something like heroku&#x2F; AWS?<p>Thanks
======
aarohmankad
If your website is going to be static HTML pages, I suggest using Github
Pages.

[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

------
rayalez
Wordpress is the best way to go. It is the most popular choice, easy, and has
everything you will need. Unless you have some specific reason to prefer
something else - go with wordpress(self hosted).

------
alexgaribay
I use Ghost hosted on a Digital Ocean droplet. It was super easy to set up
since DO has a droplet preconfigured with Ghost. It only costs me $5/month.
I've liked the set up so far.

------
ninthfrank07
[http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com) with the Webhook Internet
Presence theme ([http://webhook-theme-internet-
presence.webhook.org](http://webhook-theme-internet-presence.webhook.org),
source code: [https://github.com/webhook/webhook-theme-internet-
presence](https://github.com/webhook/webhook-theme-internet-presence))

------
notduncansmith
If you're trying to show off your ability to build websites, GH Pages will be
a better bet than Wordpress. The source is easily browsable, and you'll have,
y'know, built it.

If what you do has nothing to do with building websites, then just go with
Wordpress. You'll get something that looks good (if not super original)
without too much effort.

------
eelinow
For a personal website, primarily with static content with maybe the exception
of a blog, you could use something like Jekyll or Hyde (Ruby & Python
respectively) along with bootstrap assuming you wanted to have granular
control and not have to learn an (or be limited by) a given CMS or platform.
Just a thought.

------
facorreia
I'd say one choice is to build it on Wordpress, possibly hosting it in a
managed Wordpress hosting provider.

Another would be to use a tool such as Jekyll and host it as static files with
any web server.

Either way, I'd recommend that you buy a template to use as a starting point.

------
ajonit
A very cost effective way is to go for Baby plan (around $3) on Hostgator, 1
click Wordpress install and you are good to go. I have used many shared
environments in past several years, HG shared account can easily handle 5k -
8k visitors a day if wp is optimized properly.

------
gizmodo59
Any lamp hosting would be good. AWS/Azure/heroku are an overkill for such a
need. As many pointed out, wordpress can take care of all your needs. Even
though I would recommend a lamp hosting instead of a managed wordpress
hosting.

------
dhagz
It depends on what you want. Ghost is great, and my go-to choice if I don't
want to do any backend work. On the other hand, building it from scratch makes
it an addition to your portfolio.

------
brothe2000
I'd recommend Weebly.com.

It's fast and easy.

------
dopplesoldner
Thanks guys for the great suggestions, I might just go with Wordpress to start
with - although I am liking the look of github pages as well.

------
infiniteseeker
Python, Pelican, Bootstrap Theme

------
dome82
Tumblr.

